# Feliz cumpleanos de poetpenpassion!



## poetpenpassion

Amigos, hoy, el 19 de septiembre, tengo cumpleanos. Mis primeros regalos son de mi mamita. Me ha regalado el libro de "Los secretos de la letra" (sobre grafologia) y un bloquenota muy bonito. Yelena.


----------



## RIU

Felicidades reina, y a seguir cumpliendo. Traigo cava.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Muchas felicidades.
Y como también es el mío, venga esto: 

http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://www.spiritscorner.com/imgcat/herradura_blanco.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.spiritscorner.com/scriptscatalogoesp/buscar.asp%3FK%3DDetalle%26IdProducto%3D8232&h=417&w=170&sz=16&tbnid=ehTW0cNRAZdvAM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=37&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dtequila%2Bherradura%2Bblanco%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=tequila+herradura+blanco&docid=P7dMiKSbQ7CVFM&hl=es&sa=X&ei=nVt3TqqdHc3HsQLCyfSLBQ&ved=0CEMQ9QEwBw&dur=172


----------



## RIU

¡JUAS! ¡Callado lo tenías! Felicidades también.


----------



## poetpenpassion

Hola, gracias, mis amores, los quiero mucho. Juan Jacob, feliz cumple, te deseo todo lo mejor, salud, amor, sonrisas, mares de placeres.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues nada, os deseo a ambos feliz cumple y océanos procelosos de placeres y sonrisas.


----------



## poetpenpassion

Gracias, muy amable y atento.


----------



## Pinairun

Aunque sea al final del día, también os deseo a ambos un cumpleaños muy feliz en el que no falte el amor, la amistad y todo lo bello de la vida.


----------



## Agró

Joanet, per l'amor de Déu, que no m'he asabentat fins ara.

Per moltíssims anys!

Y a doña Poet, pues tres cuartos de lo mismo (que no es el 75% de lo mismo, sino lo mismo).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Agró said:


> Joanet, per l'amor de Déu, que no m'he asabentat fins ara.
> 
> Per moltíssims anys!
> 
> Y a doña Poet, pues tres cuartos de lo mismo (que no es el 75% de lo mismo, sino lo mismo).



Graciès, maco.


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, acá aún quedan algunos minutos del día 19, por lo tanto taaaaaan tarde no llego.
Un gran abrazo para ambos.
Muy feliz cumpleaños.
Los invito a conocer mi lugar favorito del castillo.
_


----------



## RIU

Sí, claro, ya te veo, ya te veo. Tú envías a la peña a llenar la jarra de vino y a la que se despistan les hincas el diente cual pollo a l'ast. _Mubonito_. ¿Hace una mostacita?


----------



## Vampiro

Agró said:


> Y a doña Poet, pues tres cuartos de lo mismo (que no es el 75% de lo mismo, sino lo mismo).


Paradójico, paradójico...



RIU said:


> Sí, claro, ya te veo, ya te veo. Tú envías a la peña a llenar la jarra de vino y a la que se despistan les hincas el diente cual pollo a l'ast. _Mubonito_. ¿Hace una mostacita?


Jé... más sabe el diablo por viejo...
_


----------



## RIU

Márcate unos versos, anda...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Los invito a conocer mi lugar favorito del castillo.

Ya, ahí duermes de día.
Gracias.


----------

